# GIFT



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

GIFT  

( Gamete Intrafallopian Transfer )

What is GIFT?

GIFT is similar to IVF in that the woman's ovaries are stimulated to produce eggs . the eggs are collected and mixed with sperm outside the body. 
The main difference is that it is the gametes (eggs and sperm) which are transferred to the woman's fallopian tubes, so fertilisation occurs inside, not outside, the woman's body.

How is it performed?

GIFT takes advantage of a woman's fallopian tubes as a natural incubator for the eggs to fertilise.
Other than that the procedure is identical to a standard IVF cycle

When the eggs are mature, they are removed them from the ovaries and mixed with the sperm. They are then transferred back into the fallopian tubes either through a small incision in your abdomen (laparoscopy) or via a catheter passed through your cervix for natural fertilisation and implantation.

Who is GIFT advisable for?

There are selected groups of patients to whom gamete intra-Fallopian transfer (GIFT) is recommended. These include

•	Couple with unexplained fertility

•	Some women with endometriosis

•	Men with certain infertility problems

•	Couples using donor sperm

•	Women with cervical problems

For this procedure the patient needs to have atleast one normal or nearly normal fallopian tube.


----------

